# Manual snow foam,no pressure washer



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Been looking at snow foam trouble is cant get a washer anywere near water or electric.Is there a way it can be applied by hand i.e manual sprayer.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Normally no, but using our Gilmour 2 Litre Foaming Pressure Pump Sprayer we've achieved some decent results. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Aprox how far from your car is the nearest power plug and tap?

I bought a pressure washer (cheap Karcher) + a 20m extension hose for it so that I could get from the nearest tap to my car. It's a bit more expensive doing it this way than it is to just get a long garden hose, but this way the machine is parked near a tap with the power lead and the pressure hose is the only thing I have to unwind & rewind to use it all. 

If you want proper thick snow foam, IMO, the only way is with a hose or a pressure hose.


----------



## drakey0811 (May 25, 2011)

I struggle with about 60 mtrs distance....

Someone decided that bungalows would be a great idea in front of the houses around our way !!!!!!!
At the end of the yellow line is the closest I can park !!!!


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Not ideal, but if that was me mate, i would pop to your local jet wash, just use the plain water setting to get the worst off, then drive slowy home & then use the TBM.

Or get water & mains put in your garage.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

a 100m hose and extension lead should be fine!


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

why dont you try waterless like in this post http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2837336&postcount=1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

get a gennie and water tank in the garage  LOL


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Bloody hell, that sucks, so there's no physical way of parking any where near your house?

Was it like that when you moved into it? I would be going spaz if a house I owned suddendly had no driveway.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

I got this bad boy from Elite Car Care:










http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/pressure-sprayer-2-litre.php

Not exactly ideal but it does get the foam over the car, and to be honest does it really need to be 6" deep? I mean how far into the foam is the dirt going to go?


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

oooh, that Gilmour one looks ace!


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

I think this is more appropriate for a foam is this:http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gilmour-professional-2-litre-pump-sprayer-foamer-c-w-viton.php?cPath=21_60_61. I Want something like that but I looked around and you can find more and another one which I found is this:http://www.flowtechniques.co.uk/_-Foamers-_/product/?pid=12335


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Decebal said:


> I think this is more appropriate for a foam is this:http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gilmour-professional-2-litre-pump-sprayer-foamer-c-w-viton.php?cPath=21_60_61. I Want something like that but I looked around and you can find more and another one which I found is this:http://www.flowtechniques.co.uk/_-Foamers-_/product/?pid=12335


I've got the gilmour one and it's good but goes through a lot of product.

I've got the supersprayer and gilmour foam master for the hose and they are not too bad.

Nothing beats the foam lance but then I used it today for my first time in 5 months, can't be bothered with it ATM. Going to move to a citrus prewash through a garden sprayer.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> get a gennie and water tank in the garage  LOL


That's what I was going to say. Get a couple of 25ltr containers (will weigh 25kg each ish) and a PW with a pick up. You won't use more than 50ltrs per wash. If you don't have power in your garage a small genny would drive your PW and a polisher.


----------



## DamianBPhoto (Jun 23, 2010)

My mates dad just gets a 5 gallon water bottle, stick a hose in it and uses that as the water source.

Out of interest....

Doing a snow foam wash, pre rinise and final rinse, how many litres on average do you use?


----------



## Scotland (Jul 18, 2011)

Keir said:


> YouTube - ‪How to sell a foamer‬‏


That's one of the best videos I've seen in a while!:lol:


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Actually you can use Snow Foam through a pump sprayer but you will not get the foam


----------

